
History Disappeared When Myspace Lost 12 Years of Music. It Will Happen Again - ilamont
https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/history-disappeared-when-myspace-lost-12-years-of-music-and-it-will-happen-again/
======
chevman
Looks like some of it has been posted here:

[https://archive.org/details/myspace_dragon_hoard_2010](https://archive.org/details/myspace_dragon_hoard_2010)

